# Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2009)

*Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Friedensnobelpreis für B. Obama, findet ihr diese Entscheidung als gerechtfertigt? Habt ihr vielleicht einen besseren Kandidaten?

Ich frage mich was hat er getan um diesen Preis zu bekommen. Für mich eine sehr überraschende Entscheidung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] keine Ahnung 

Hab mit Politik nicht viel am Hut


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Obama mag ja eine "deutliche Verbesserung" gegenüber seinem Vorgänger darstellen, jedoch sehe ich - gerade  nach dieser kurzen Amtszeit - keinen Grund, der eine solche Ehre rechtfertigen würde.



> Obama habe ein neues internationales Klima geschaffen, hieß es in der Begründung.



Sicher, er ist beliebt, momentan everbody's darling, hat Charisma und ist zudem intelligent, allerdings sollten das nicht die Kriterien sein, die für eine solche Nominierung oder Preisverleihung angelegt werden;
allerdings hat mit die Preisverleihung an Arafat auch verwundert, ein gewisses politisches Kalkül kann man da nicht von der Hand weisen ...

Er ist um bleibt der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten, und wie man bislang gesehen hat, ist er genauso stark in die vorhandenen Strukturen verankert wie jeder andere Präsident vor ihm.

Aus meiner Sicht - momentan - ungerechtfertigt bzw. verfrüht.

Man sollte nicht nur Preisträger, die akut zur Beendigung oder nachhaltigen Besserung von Konflikten beigetragen haben, nominieren; gerade humanitäre Hilfe wird, meines Erachtens, stark vernachlässigt ...
mein Vorschlag wäre eine Person vom Schlags *Karlheinz Böhm*, der mit seiner praktischen, langfristigen und weitgehend medienabstinenten Hilfe bewundernswerte Arbeit leistet; indirekt trägt das genauso stark zur Friedenssicherung, dazu in einem Krisengebiet, bei.

Gruß.


----------



## insekt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Bislang hat er doch nichts gemacht, außer mehr Soldaten in Afghanistan zu fordern.
Nichtmal die Schließung von Guantanamo ist in bisher gelungen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ich finde auch das er bisher nichts für den Weltfrieden getan hat. Er mag gute Absichten haben aber bei rumgekommen ist noch nichts und wird es wohl auch nicht bei den Widerständen. Allein bei der Gesundheitsreform.
Andererseits sucht er den Dialog auch mit sogenannten Schurkenstaaten, nimmt den Nahostkonflikt wieder auf. 
Kann man nur hoffen, dass das Bemühen auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Es soll es erst mal fertig bringen, die amerikanischen Soldaten aus dem Irak abzuziehen.


----------



## axel25 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Und wöfür?
Ohne ihn wäre es halt ein anderes Klima, vllt. sogar noch besser?


----------



## Ska1i (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Viel zu früh... Wer weiss was er noch alles in seiner Amtszeit macht... Aber besser als der Bush


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] ungerechtfertig.

Ja wofür denn bitteschön, wenn schon dann Hans-Dietrich Genscher, das wäre mein Favorit. Aber wie ich gerade lese gings an Obama -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Da muss man sich mal fragen, wer dennn solche Entscheidungen trifft und ob es nicht einen anderen Kandidaten gab als Obama.


----------



## El Wahno (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

 damit hat sich der Ausschuss gänzlich von der Realität verabschiedet.

Drachenorden hat das genau richtig gesagt - solche Leute sollten nominieren und wählen! 

Aber am Ende ist das ganze auch die konsequente Fortsetzung totalen Versagens bei den Nominierungen. Anscheinend ist sowieso Grundvoraussetzung dass man Massenmörder ist um dafür nominiert zu werden, oder aber einfach begnadeter Blender. So gesehen steht Obama mit dem Dalai Lama in einer Reihe...


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Der unantastbare Gott Dalai Lama das wäre ein Thema für sich. Kritik an ihm hört man auch selten. Ich glaub in der "Brandeins" war mal ein schöner Artikel über ihn.
Aber gut anderes Thema.


----------



## Opheliac (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[x] ungerechtfertig. Nur ein normaler Präsident der mehr gehyped wurde als seine Vorgänger. Hat bisher kaum was erreicht um für sowas nominiert zu werden.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Find ich gut. Er setzt sich viel mehr in Diplomatischen angelegenheiten ein als sein Vorgänger. Als die Meldung in Nachrichten kam konnte ich mir Bushi richtig vorstellen wie er in sein Kopfkissen beißt .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was hat er getan um diesen Preis zu bekommen.



Frag ich mich auch. Er hat zwar durchaus eine ganze Reihe von Ansätzen und Zielen erbracht, aber mit Ausnahme der Aufgabe des Raketenschildes von polnischem Boden aus (die zumindest teilweise aus wirtschaftlichen und strategischen Überlegungen geschah und zudem keine große Leistung für den Oberbefehlshaber der US-Streikräfte war), wüsste ich nichts, was er tatsächlich schon erreicht hat. Nächstes Jahr, wenn sich herausstellt, dass seine Versprechen Früchte tragen - okay. Aber wenn nicht? Populisten sollen bitte nach dem Pulitzerpreis streben, alle anderen erstmal beweisen, dass ihre Taten auch Auswirkungen haben.

Zugegebenermaßen hat das Friedensnobelpreiskomitee in seiner Geschichte schon häufiger solch fragwürdige Aktionen veranstaltet und mir fällt spontan auch nicht wirklich jemand geeigneteres ein. (das Rote Kreuz ist immer eine Option  )
Trotzdem: 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Obama da jetzt in Bezug auf "sich für eine bessere Welt einsetzen" auf einer Stufe mit Nelson Mandela, der UNO, Mutter Theresa, Amnesty International, Martin Luther King, IPCC,... steht, bleibt ein schaler Beigeschmack.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Na ja, wenn man sich mal anschaut, welche fünf Leute derzeit im Komitee hocken, die das entscheiden. 
Arafat, Peres und Rabin haben den auch schon bekommen. 
Man fragt sich warum.
Weiß eigentilich noch einer, wer das im letzen Jahr war und warum?

Naturwissenschaftliche Preisträger bekommen ihren auch erst dann, wenn dessen Arbeit tatsächlich sinnvoll ist.
Für die Relativitätdthreorie hat Einstein den Nobelpreis ja nicht bekommen.


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

War das letztes Jahr nicht ein Finne? - Ok, konsequenterweise müßte in der Liste dann *Oppenheim* aufgeführt sein, wenn die USA schon so unerwartet beehrt wurden ...


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Der Nobelpreis verkommt langsam zur Kommerzveranstaltung - schade!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[x]ungerechtfertigt

In 10 Jahren hätte man mal darüber nachdenken könne, ob er was für den Frieden in der Welt getan hat. Bis jetzt ist es ja nur eine Anhäufung von gutem Willen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sich mal anschaut, welche fünf Leute derzeit im Komitee hocken, die das entscheiden.
> Arafat, Peres und Rabin haben den auch schon bekommen.
> Man fragt sich warum.




Nun ja: Die drei haben vielleicht nicht für Frieden gesorgt, aber für deutlich weniger Krieg in dem wohl problematischsten Konflikt, den es zur Zeit gibt. Das soll erstmal einer nachmachen. (Ansatz der aktuellen israelischen Regierung: "Sperren wir doch mal den Zugang zur Al-Aksa-Moschee für ~40% der arabischen Bevölkerung für einen längeren Zeitraum, wegen eines jüdischen Festes" So einig waren sich Fatah und Hamas seit Jahren nicht mehr)
Immerhin hat Bush ihn nicht bekommen (nominiert wurde er...)


----------



## Maggats (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

wie kann man einen typen den nobelpreis verpassen, der chef eines landes ist, das in den letzten 60 ? jahren in jedem krieg der erde zu gange war? abgesehen davon wurde obama nur unnötig gehyped und wird nichts besser machen als seine vorgänger


----------



## Student (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

sie meinten ja auch das er dass Welt Klima geändert hätte ... ich finde dass kann kein Grund sein um jemanden den Nobelpreis zu geben, vor allem gibt man ihm den Friedensnobel preis- wo er doch vor hat IRAN und Nord Korea die grenzen aufzuzeigen ... jetzt kann jeder seiner Schritte nur falsch sein

dieser Nobelpreis wird iran und nord korea ein argumentations instrument sein mit dem sie jeglicher aktion von obama kontern können, aber diese suppe hat man ihm jetzt eingebrockt


----------



## Poulton (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[x] ungerechtfertigt

Der Nobelpreis hat ja spätestens seit seiner Verleihung an Arafat jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Fehlt nur noch, das sie ihn posthum Pol Pot und Co. verleihen.
Zumal Weltfrieden: Das erinnert mich an die blumigen und wohlklingenden Töne von wegen: "Islam = Religion des Frieden", unserer Gutmenschen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] ungerechtfertig

Was ist nur los mit dieser Welt?
Obama bekommt den Friedensnobelpreis...
Traurig traurig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



17&4 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, das sie ihn posthum Pol Pot und Co. verleihen.


 
Da ihn immer nur lebendige Personen erhalten können, scheidet das schon mal aus. 

Deswegen bekam ihn Ghandi auch nie.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Dann hätten wir noch Gaddafi. Der ist doch jetzt ganz lieb geworden.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] Ungerechtfertigt!

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass Obama schon jetzt einen Nobelpreis verdient hat. 
Und das ist nicht darauf beruht, dass ich eine Aversion gegen ihn hätte.
Im Gegenteil sogar.
Er hat zwar gute Ideen und ist wahrlich besser als sein Vorgänger, jedoch hat er noch keine so großen Taten vollbracht, jetzt schon mit einem Nobelpreis gekürt zu werden. Das ganze ist wohl ein wenig auf dem Masseneuphorismus begründet.


----------



## _V_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Naja die in Norwegen sind noch im Obama-Rausch


----------



## exa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

ungerechtfertigt, wenn ich sehe, das die Physik Nobelpreisträger 40 Jahre auf ihre Ehrung warten mussten, nachdem deren Technik schon seit Jahrzehnten eingesetzt wird...


----------



## feivel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

da sollte man erstmal ne menge erreicht haben für diese auszeichnung, mehr als nur präsident zu sein...


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[x] mehr als ungerechtfertig

Das ist eine Schande für jeden Friedensnobelpreisträger der ihn wirklich durch seine Taten auch verdient hatte.
Wie dem Mutter Theresa, Georges Pire, Nelson Mandela ... etc. pp


----------



## Bärenmarke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



conner75 schrieb:


> [x] mehr als ungerechtfertig
> 
> Das ist eine Schande für jeden Friedensnobelpreisträger der ihn wirklich durch seine Taten auch verdient hatte.
> Wie dem Mutter Theresa, Georges Pire, Nelson Mandela ... etc. pp




Da kann ich mich dir nur anschließen, meiner Meinung nach hat er den Krieg nur noch mehr gefordert (mehr Soldaten nach Afghanistan).
Da könnte man auch gleich dem management von lehmanbrothers oder GM den Wirtschaftsnobelpreis verleihen für außerordentliche Leistungen...


----------



## mich (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] total ungerechtfertigt. WOW er ist der erste schwarze President seit wasweißichwieviel Jahren und hat ein gutes Image und so. Aber wirklich zu was gekommen ist er noch nicht, außer die Sache mit Raketenabwehr...


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

... womit sich - nach allen Meinungen hierzu - wieder mal zeigt, daß der Bürger schon ein gesundes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hat (es wird ja nur allzu oft seitens der Politiker anders dargestellt).

Hätte er den Preis mit der Begründung abgelehnt, dieser Ehre aktuell noch nicht gerecht werden zu können, wäre das ein eindeutiges Argument für ihn (als Preisträger) gewesen ...

So hat das für mich eher PR-Charakter - wäre ähnlich, verlieh man Michel Friedman den Friedensnobelpreis ...


----------



## theLamer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] ungerechtfertig.

Er sitzt im Weißen Haus und redet etwas blauäugig was von Atomwaffen, mehr macht er nicht, außer ein paar Reisen. Aber in Gefahr hat er sich nicht gebracht oder gar für den Frieden _gekämpft_.

Es gibt bestimmt Dutzende Leute, die sich mehr für Frieden einsezten und mehr Engegement zeigen und sich in görßere Gefahr begeben als Obama... ganz ehrlich! Nur weil um ihn so viel Promo gemacht wird, wird der Blick auf ihn gewendet und von den anderen abgewendet.. Aber was rede ich.. das ist eben Politik, beziehungsweise *Politainment *, die Mischung aus Politik und Unterhaltung.

Und: Nobelpreis ist eher was für ein Lebenswerk als Vorschusslorbeeren!

Wie wäre es, den iranischen Demonstranten kollektiv den Friedensnobelpreis zu verleihen? Immerhin sinnvoller, als Obama das Ding zu geben!

Mfg theLamer 

PS: 


> Das ist eine Schande für jeden Friedensnobelpreisträger der ihn wirklich durch seine Taten auch verdient hatte.
> Wie dem Mutter Theresa, Georges Pire, Nelson Mandela ... etc. pp


Ja, stimme zu! Was hat Obama objektiv getan? Bisschen utopisches Gerede, mehr nicht!


----------



## Kaputt ? (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[x] Ungerechtfertigt.

Yes we can ... dem falschen den Preis geben.

Einen Nobelpreis zu verdienen nur durch gerede find ich ein wenig lächerlich.
Zuerst sollte er mal eine Leistung erbringen die dem Preis würdig ist.

Aber ein kleines Problem hat er. Jetzt muss er der Welt auch zeigen das er der richtige für den Preis war, ansonsten wird er ganz schnell abstürzen.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Eine weitere schwache Leistung vom Komitee der Friedensnobelpreis-Stiftung. Im Vergleich zu
George "Bang Bang" Bush wirkt erst mal jeder wie die reinste Friedenstaube, aber diesem
deswegen gleich den Friedensnobelpreis zu überreichen ist hoffnungslos überzogen.
Jeder 2. Demokrat hätte sich außenpolitisch genau so wie Obama aufgestellt und Guatemala ist
immer noch nicht dicht. Lest euch mal den Wiki-Artikel zu den Hintergründen des
Friedensnobelpreises durch; danach ist diese Veranstaltung für euch eh nur noch eine
lächerliche Farce sondergleichen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Hhm, du meintest bestimmt Guantanamo, oder?


----------



## Bucklew (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



conner75 schrieb:


> hhm, du meintest bestimmt guantanamo, oder? :d


fail


----------



## hyperionical (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] Ungerechtfertigt
aber wer die Rede im Orginal gesehen hat weiß das Obama es auch so sieht das andere den Preis viel mehr verdient hätten.


----------



## Low (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ohne die anderen Kommentare zulesen habe ich für die zweite Option gevoted da es noch viel zufrüh ist.
Noch nicht einmal ein Jahr President. 

Nächstes Jahr bekommt Nordkorea den Friedensnobelpreis...


----------



## MomentInTime (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



conner75 schrieb:


> Hhm, du meintest bestimmt Guantanamo, oder?



Ja !

Haha, *******, hab' sogar extra noch mal vor der Eingabe gegoogelt xD ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



hyperionical schrieb:


> [X] Ungerechtfertigt
> aber wer die Rede im Orginal gesehen hat weiß das Obama es auch so sieht das andere den Preis viel mehr verdient hätten.



Tja, aber abgelehnt (was ware Größe gezeigt hätte) hat er ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Hat er gekriegt weil er ein Afro-Amerikaner ist.Hat ihn schlicht nicht verdient.
Zumal er sein versprechen über Guantanamo gebrochen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



conner75 schrieb:


> Tja, aber abgelehnt (was ware Größe gezeigt hätte) hat er ihn auch nicht.


 
Wie soll er den denn ablehnen?


----------



## A3000T (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Indem er ihn nicht annimmt? Man wird glaub ich nicht dazu gezwungen, irgendeinen Preis anzunehmen.

Egal, ich halte es ebenfalls für absolut ungerechtfertigt. Da wird ein Schwarzer Präsident (wofür ihm sicherlich Anerkennung gebührt) und dafür kriegt er dann den Friedensnobelpreis? Ich war ein halbes (schreckliches) Jahr lang Vegetarier, bekomm ich jetzt das Bundesverdienstkreuz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



A3000T schrieb:


> Indem er ihn nicht annimmt? Man wird glaub ich nicht dazu gezwungen, irgendeinen Preis anzunehmen.


 
Das wäre aber politisch nicht korrekt.


----------



## axel25 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Naja, aber so schreien alle gebildeten Leute auf. Ok, machmal möchte man meinen in den USA gebe es nicht soviele davon, aber trotzdem...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, aber so schreien alle gebildeten Leute auf. Ok, machmal möchte man meinen in den USA gebe es nicht soviele davon, aber trotzdem...


 
In den USA gibts mehr gebildetet Leute als man denkt, nur leider sind die nicht gut für eine Fernsehgeschichte.
Die kompletten Schlaffis aber schon.


----------



## Shi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

ungerechtfertigt, da er noch nichts geleistet hat


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Jetzt war von Obama ja wieder zu hören, dass er Guantánamo endlich schließen lassen will. Aber selbst dafür hätte er den Preis nicht verdient. So ein menschenunwürdiges Lager zu schließen sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
Die armen Menschen die dort ohne jeglicheen Rechte festgehalten werden. Unschuldsvermutung gilt für diese Leute wohl nicht. "Terroristen" eine Gefahr für unsere Demokratie ts es sind doch die Regierungnen die unsere Freiheit immer weitereinschränken und das ist nicht gerade für unsere "Sicherheit" dienlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Dann bist du also dafür, dass Deutschland diesen Menschen, die dort gefangen gehalten werden, Aufenhaltsrecht gewährt?


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Klar wenn ihnen keine Straftat nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Kaputt ? (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



A3000T schrieb:


> Indem er ihn nicht annimmt? Man wird glaub ich nicht dazu gezwungen, irgendeinen Preis anzunehmen.
> 
> Egal, ich halte es ebenfalls für absolut ungerechtfertigt. Da wird ein Schwarzer Präsident (wofür ihm sicherlich Anerkennung gebührt) und dafür kriegt er dann den Friedensnobelpreis? Ich war ein halbes (schreckliches) Jahr lang Vegetarier, bekomm ich jetzt das Bundesverdienstkreuz?



Warum wird man den freiwillig ein halbes Jahr lang Vegetarier ?
Also von mir hättest eins bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Klar wenn ihnen keine Straftat nachgewiesen werden kann.


 
Dann mach dich für sie stark.
Dass man sie mit der Waffe in der Hand in Afghanistan aufgegriffen hat, ist halt nur ein Zufall gewesen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Wenn das wirklich Verbrecher sind frag ich mich warum man sie in Folterlager im Ausland hält. In einem rechtsfreien Raum. Warum behandelt man Attentäter nicht wie Verbrecher oder wenigstens wie Kriegsgefangene?
Würden diese Menschen ein Gerichtsverfahren bekommen und verurteilt wäre das für mich kein Problem. Unter welchen Umständen diese Menschen gefangen und verschleppt wurden ist ja auch nicht bekannt. 
Feinde müssen auch als Rechtssubjekte geachtet werden. Unsere Moral von Menschenrechten ist nichts wert wenn sie sich bei der ersten Herausforderung auflöst.

Wie setzt man sich für diese Menschen ein. Selbst dieser Kurnatz (mir selbst auch unsympathisch) konnte ja nicht mal klagen weil alles als streng Geheim behandelt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Es sind ja keine Kriegsgefangene, daher greift die Genfer Konvention auch nicht.
Ist halt ein Problem, einen Afghanin mit einer Waffe in der Hand erst mal nicht für einen möglichen Terroristen zuhalten, vorallem, wenn man ihn mit anderen aufgreift, von denen man beschossen wurde.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Terrorverdächtige wurden entführt und ohne Erhebung einer Anklage auf unbestimmte Zeit festgehalten. Psychisch und physisch Gewalt wurde ihnen angetan. 
  Das darf man also bei Terrorverdächtigen anwenden?  Eine große  Gefahr die vom Feind ausgeht besteht darin ihm ähnlich zu werden. 
Was unterscheidet Terrorattentäter zu einem Verbrecher oder warum sind es keine Kriegsgefangenen?
  Für einige ausgewählte "Terroristen“ gelten also keine normalen Recht sind also keine Rechtspersonen / Menschen mehr. Und der Staat entscheidet dann für wen welche Rechte noch gelten? Hätte man mit den RAFterroristen ja auch machen können. Im Ausnahme fall suspendiert der Staat dann einfach mal das herrschende Recht. Erinnert mich etwas an das Notstandsgesetz.
  Niemand darf zum bloßen Objekt des Staates werden, ein Staat ist meiner Meinung nach an Menschenrechte gebunden und darf nicht panisch um sich schlagen wenn er sich verteidigen will.



Was manche Menschen aus unserem Rechtsstaat machen wollen kann man z.B. in dem Buch "Selbstbehauptung des Rechtsstaates" von Prof. Otto Depenheuer lesen (Schäuble hat das Buch ja empfohlen). 
Da dreht sich einem der Magen um.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind ja keine Kriegsgefangene, daher greift die Genfer Konvention auch nicht.
> Ist halt ein Problem, einen Afghanin mit einer Waffe in der Hand erst mal nicht für einen möglichen Terroristen zuhalten, vorallem, wenn man ihn mit anderen aufgreift, von denen man beschossen wurde.



Ein Terrorist definiert sich eigentlich nicht darüber, was er in der Hand hält...
Jemand mit einer Waffe ist erstmal nur ein Kämpfer, ggf. Soldat (in Gegenden wie Afghanistan aber durchaus auch Zivilist)
Inhaftiert sind dementsprechend auch keine "Terroristen", sondern ein paar Terrorverdächtige und primär "unlawful Combatants". Letztere sind in der Genfer Konvetion nicht berücksichtigt, weil man seinerzeit dachte mit "Zivilisten" und "Soldaten"(=Kämpfenden) hätte man alles abgedeckt. Aber die USA kamen zu dem Schluss, dass Leute, die für einen Staat kämpfen, der gar keiner ist, weil man ihn nicht anerkennt, nicht unter Soldaten fallen (sondern Freiwild).
In wie weit das im Sinne der Genfer Konvention ist, soll sich jeder selbst überlegen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Die Genfer Konvention unterscheidet ja auch zwischen Zivilist und Soldat. Aber istr ein Zivilist, der eine Waffe in die Hand nimmt (und wenns nur eine Heugabel ist) gleich ein Soldat?
Müssen Soldaten nicht Uniformen tragen um als solche identifiziert zu werden?
Verlangen die gefangenen Afghanen denn als Kriegsgefangene behandelt zu werden?


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Eben diese unlawful combatants wird es unter Obama ebenfalls weiterhin geben. Menschen für die die Menschenwürde/rechte nicht gelten.
Wer darunter fällt entscheidet dann wer?



> Die Genfer Konvention unterscheidet ja auch zwischen Zivilist und Soldat. Aber istr ein Zivilist, der eine Waffe in die Hand nimmt (und wenns nur eine Heugabel ist) gleich ein Soldat?
> Müssen Soldaten nicht Uniformen tragen um als solche identifiziert zu werden?
> Verlangen die gefangenen Afghanen denn als Kriegsgefangene behandelt zu werden?


Die Konvention schützt den Gefangenen die Menschenrechte schützen alle Zivilisten.
Die "Terroristen" fallen da komplett raus. Der "Feind" des Staates hat keine Recht, darf also so behandelt werden wie sie zur Zeit eben behandelt werden. Was die Afghanen verlangen weiß ich nicht. Ich sehe aber nicht das Problem warum man sie nicht als Kriegsgefangene behandelt. Es ist heißt ja auch "Krieg gegen den Terror" (Gegen "Terror" gegen einen nicht sehr gut definierten Feind also eine Art endloser Krieg).
Naja den Rest habe ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Krieg gegen den Terror ist eine mediengemachte Sache, nicht offiziell Ausrichtung des Militärs.
Außerdem ist es ja nicht ein bestimmter Staat, der angegriffen wird (mehr oder weniger).
Viele Terroristen im Irak oder Afghanistan sind ja nicht mal Iraker oder Afghanen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Nun gut wie immer es auch heißen mag wichtig ist, dass nicht der Staat entscheidet welche Menschen man komplett entrechten kann. Joah im Grunde darf das eben niemand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ist doch auch logisch, aber ich denke, hier in Deutschland würde man auch etwas anders denken, wenn Flugzeuge auf den Bundestag, dem Kanzleramt oder in ein vollbesetztes Stadion gestürzt wären.
Ich war ja schon des Öfteren in den USA und hab auch mit Leuten gesprochen, die direkt betroffen waren und da sind die Meinung eindeutig.
Dass der "Patriot Pakt" auch mal falsch ausgelegt wird, ist natürlich nicht richtig, auch dass es ihn überhaupt gibt.
Obama täte gut daran, wenn er diesen "Pakt" abschaffen würde.
Guantanamo Häftlinge werden vor US Gerichte gestellt und müssen sich verantworten, entweder werden sie verurteilt oder freigesprochen.
Wenn sie freigesprochen werden, müssen sie abgeschoben werden. Auch in Länder, in denen sie nicht gerade mit Kusshand aufgenommen werden.
Davor graust es ja deutsche Politiker immer. Die haben ja jahrelang nicht mal den Kalifen von Köln abschieben wollen, weil man meinte, dass er in der Türkei gefoltert werden könnte.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ich hoffe das wir weiterhin von Anschlägen verschont bleiben. Wahrscheinlich werfen wir dann auch direkt viele Moralvorstelungen weg. Und die Reaktionen wird wohl sein das viele Menschen nach noch mehr Sicherheit schreien und mehr schreckliche "Anti-Terrorgesetze" durchgesetzt werden die wenig Sicherheit bringen.
Solche Attentäter hassen ja anscheinend unsere Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit usw. und sobald diese Werte angegriffen werden, haben wir nichts besseres zu tun als diese Werte zu beschneiden.
Freigesprochene sollten eigentlich rehabilitiert werden und als unschuldig angesehen werden. Von daher sollte man eigentlich keine Probleme haben so Menschen aufzunehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Genfer Konvention unterscheidet ja auch zwischen Zivilist und Soldat. Aber istr ein Zivilist, der eine Waffe in die Hand nimmt (und wenns nur eine Heugabel ist) gleich ein Soldat?



Laut Meinung der USA nicht.
Wenn ein organisierter Mob mit Heugabeln einen Feldzug gegen eine Nation führt, hätte ich mit der Bezeichnung aber kein Problem.



> Müssen Soldaten nicht Uniformen tragen um als solche identifiziert zu werden?



Afaik verlang die Genfer Konvention das. Aber was ist denn überhaupt eine "Uniform"?
Mit Ausnahme von Rangabzeichen (auf die Einsatzabhängig afaik aus strategischen Gründen auch mal verzichtet wird) gibt es so gut wie jedes westliche "Militär"-Kleidungsstück auch für Zivilisten und gerade diverse Kleidungsstücke in Tarnmuster erfreuen sich breiter Beliebtheit.
Da kann man imho genausowenig von einer klaren Abtrennung sprechen, wie bei Soldaten der Taliban, die ähnliche/gleiche Lumpen tragen, wie die restliche Bevölkerung.
(einer der Punkte, die mal auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht werden müssten. Nicht das deutsche Soldaten für amerikanische Touristen gehalten und misshandelt werden  )



> Verlangen die gefangenen Afghanen denn als Kriegsgefangene behandelt zu werden?



Berufst du dich auf ein Vertragswerk, dessen Namen du vermutlich noch niemals gehört hast, wenn dir jemand ein M16 an die Schläfe hält?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Krieg gegen den Terror ist eine mediengemachte Sache, nicht offiziell Ausrichtung des Militärs.
> Außerdem ist es ja nicht ein bestimmter Staat, der angegriffen wird (mehr oder weniger).



Es ist zumindest ein bestimmter Staat, der angreift...



> Viele Terroristen im Irak oder Afghanistan sind ja nicht mal Iraker oder Afghanen.



Viele "Terroisten" im Irak oder Afghanistan sind bestenfalls Terrorverdächtige (und damit imho endgültig Zivilisten). Ansonsten gilt die Genfer Konvention afaik auch für Söldner.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guantanamo Häftlinge werden vor US Gerichte gestellt und müssen sich verantworten, entweder werden sie verurteilt oder freigesprochen.



Bislang wurden afaik sogar alle Guantanamo-Häftlinge, die vor ein Militärtribunal gestellt wurden, freigelassen, die Mehrheit der Festgenommen ist ganz ohne Verfahren wieder auf freien Fuß gekommen.
Wenn die USA auf einmal ihr normales Zivilstrafrecht auf Guantanamo anwenden, dann ist das Lager morgen leer und man muss massive Entschädigungen für ungerechtfertigte, extrem lange und in ihren Methoden illegale "U-Haft" zahlen. Das ist ja überhaupt der Grund, warum "Terroristen" in Guantanamo und nicht auf US-Territorium festgehalten werden, damit man ihnen nicht die Grundrechte gewähren muss, die einem Festgenommenen in den USA zustehen.



> Wenn sie freigesprochen werden, müssen sie abgeschoben werden. Auch in Länder, in denen sie nicht gerade mit Kusshand aufgenommen werden.



Fragwürdig. Sie wurden (nach Freispruch: Zu unrecht) verhaftet und anschließend auf einen anderen Kontinent verschleppt. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum der Verschlepper sie anschließend auch noch in ein vom ihm gewähltes Land deportieren dürfen sollte. Entweder man entlässt sie ganz normal aus dem Knast (und damit in die USA), man bringt sie dahin, wo sie hinwollen (wenn sie reingelassen werden), oder dahin, wo man sie gefangengenommen hat. (Wobei letzteres dank der Diplomatie der US of A zwischenzeitlich in vielen Fällen eine Region ist, bei der die Freizulassenden gleich vorab einen Antrag auf Anerkennung als Kriegsflüchtling stellen können)

Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Nordkoreanischer Demokrat und Regimegegner schafft es, sich nach China zu flüchten, wird dort unter fadenscheinigen Argumenten gefangengenommen, dann 3 Jahre im Iran gefoltert und jetzt soll es richtig sein, ihn nach Nordkorea abzuschieben, wo er hingerichtet werden wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik verlang die Genfer Konvention das. Aber was ist denn überhaupt eine "Uniform"?
> Mit Ausnahme von Rangabzeichen (auf die Einsatzabhängig afaik aus strategischen Gründen auch mal verzichtet wird) gibt es so gut wie jedes westliche "Militär"-Kleidungsstück auch für Zivilisten und gerade diverse Kleidungsstücke in Tarnmuster erfreuen sich breiter Beliebtheit.
> Da kann man imho genausowenig von einer klaren Abtrennung sprechen, wie bei Soldaten der Taliban, die ähnliche/gleiche Lumpen tragen, wie die restliche Bevölkerung.
> (einer der Punkte, die mal auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht werden müssten. Nicht das deutsche Soldaten für amerikanische Touristen gehalten und misshandelt werden  )


 
Nein nein nein.
Schau dir mal eine Bundewehrunifirm an und dann die Klamotten, die du in Army Shops kriegst.
Der Unterschied ist schon da, und ich rede nicht vom Rangabzeichen auf den Schultern.
Und, jetzt mal ernsthaft, die "Lumpen", die die Taliban tragen und die auch viele Zivilisten tragen, sind alles andere als eine Uniform.
Man beachte die Definition des Begriffs "Uniform".
Außerdem muss man ja auch noch von ziviler und militärischer Uniform unterscheiden.
Keiner will Flugbegleiterinnen abknallen, nur weil sie alle die gleiche Uniform tragen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berufst du dich auf ein Vertragswerk, dessen Namen du vermutlich noch niemals gehört hast, wenn dir jemand ein M16 an die Schläfe hält?


 
Das Vertragswerk wird aber auch von fast allen nicht wirklich befolgt. Oder haben die Iraker das wärend des Krieges getan oder Nordkorea?
Oder die Talibanen und die Russen in Afghanistan?
Oder sonst wer?

Das Vertragswerk ist schon alleine deshalb sinnlos, weil man vergehen nicht bestrafen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist zumindest ein bestimmter Staat, der angreift...


 
Nö, es sind ein paar mehr. Die USA sind ja nicht alleine in Afghanistan. 
Ein paar Deutsche machen da auch Ferien. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viele "Terroisten" im Irak oder Afghanistan sind bestenfalls Terrorverdächtige (und damit imho endgültig Zivilisten). Ansonsten gilt die Genfer Konvention afaik auch für Söldner.


 
Welcher Zivilist geht in ein anderes Land, bewaffnet sich dort und bekämpft Soldaten?
Ist er dann immer noch Zivilist?
Nee, das sehe ich nicht so. Ist er aber auch Söldner?
Was bekommen denn die einfachen Kämpfer in Afghanistan?
Geld, Versorgung der Familie?
Machen es einige nicht auch aus Überzeugung (soll es echt geben)?
Was sind dann die?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ja überhaupt der Grund, warum "Terroristen" in Guantanamo und nicht auf US-Territorium festgehalten werden, damit man ihnen nicht die Grundrechte gewähren muss, die einem Festgenommenen in den USA zustehen.


 
Und weil man sie nach Ägypten oder sonst wohin fliegt, fallen die "Folterungen" auch nicht in amerikanische Zuständigkeiten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fragwürdig. Sie wurden (nach Freispruch: Zu unrecht) verhaftet und anschließend auf einen anderen Kontinent verschleppt. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum der Verschlepper sie anschließend auch noch in ein vom ihm gewähltes Land deportieren dürfen sollte. Entweder man entlässt sie ganz normal aus dem Knast (und damit in die USA), man bringt sie dahin, wo sie hinwollen (wenn sie reingelassen werden), oder dahin, wo man sie gefangengenommen hat. (Wobei letzteres dank der Diplomatie der US of A zwischenzeitlich in vielen Fällen eine Region ist, bei der die Freizulassenden gleich vorab einen Antrag auf Anerkennung als Kriegsflüchtling stellen können)


 
Hmm. Du willst also die Meschen, deren Hass wohl in den Jahren nicht weniger geworden ist, und die die amerikanische Lebensweise ablehnen, im Land lassen, in dem Land, in dem man einfacher einer Waffe bekommen kann als eine Flasche Milch?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Nordkoreanischer Demokrat und Regimegegner schafft es, sich nach China zu flüchten, wird dort unter fadenscheinigen Argumenten gefangengenommen, dann 3 Jahre im Iran gefoltert und jetzt soll es richtig sein, ihn nach Nordkorea abzuschieben, wo er hingerichtet werden wird?


 
Jep, so sieht es aus. Er ist ja Koeraner und in dieses Land wird er ausgeliefert.
Hmm, abgesehen dass der Vergleich echt sehr weit hergeholt ist. 

Nehmen wir mal den deutschen Terroristen an, der in Afghanistan ausgebildet wird und dann nach Amerika reist um ein AKW in die Luft zu sprengen.
Er wird erwischt und kommt nach Guantanamo. Dort wird er drei Jahre lang "befragt". Es stellt sich heraus, dass er wahrscheinlich beteiligt ist, aber man kann es nicht mit letzter Sicherheit beweisen, daher wird er schließlich von einem US Gericht freigesprochen. Soll der nun in den USA bleiben und nicht abgeschoben werden?


----------



## Woohoo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ob Zivilist oder Soldat Menschenrechte sollte jeder haben. Doch der Staat benutzt dann einfach eine neue Beschreibung "Terrorist" und erlaubt sich dann schreckliche Dinge die einem Rechtsstaat nicht gerecht werden.
Ein "Terrorist" ist auch ein Mensch. 
Der Terrorismus ist ja "ein Angriff auf die zivilisierte Welt". Sehr zivilisiert scheint diese Welt ja nicht zu sein wenn man direkt mit Verschleppung und Folter anfängt. Oder verteidigt sich der freiheitliche Rechtsstaat in der Art, dass man ihn Stück für Stück abschafft?
Die Leute die unschuldig sind sollten dorthin gebracht werden wo sie sicher sind.
Terrorismus kann uns nichts anhaben, ist keine Gefahr für eine Demokratie wenn wir nicht falsch und unverhältnismäßig reagieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Terrorismus kann uns nichts anhaben, ist keine Gefahr für eine Demokratie wenn wir nicht falsch und unverhältnismäßig reagieren.


 
Öhm, wie war das nochmal mit der Weimarer Republik und dem entstehen des dritten Reiches?

Schau dir Venezuela an (OK Demokratie nicht so wie wir uns das vorstelllen, aber egal). Dort versucht Chavez seit Jahren seinen Status als Präsident weiter auszubauen und Verfassung zu verändern, damit er lebenslang Präsident ist.
Das ist der Anfang einer Diktatur.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Die Weimarer Republik ist doch nicht durch Terror / Terroranschläge zu Ende gegangen (Wirtschaftskrisen / Versaillerverträge waren einige Punkte mir denen die extremen Parteien Wähler gefangen haben. Falsche Wirtschaftspolitik von Brüning z.B. die den Arbeiter weiter belastete).
Terrorismus hat bisher bewirkt das viele Rechte und Freiheiten eingeschränkt wurden und das Datensammeln wurde extrem vorangetrieben (auch gegen "Öko-Terroristen" und auch Daten von Demonstranten landen in den Terrordateien). Früher sind die Menschen noch gegen Volkszählungen auf die Straße gegangen, heute lässt man sich alles gefallen. Was jedoch nicht wirklich hilfreich ist gegen Terrrorismus (Datensammel / Überwachung der Bürger).
Die Demokratie kann nur von innen also von sich selbst zerstören(Chavez). Nämlich durch eben solche überzogene Anti-Terror-Gesetze. Extrem ist das z.B. in England wo eben genau diese Gesetze auch gegen "Non social behaviour" eingesetzt wird. Also wenn du z.B. Müll auf die Straße wirfst, dann bist du ein Gefährder weil du auch dann wahrscheinlich bereit bist Terroranschläge zu begehen. Durch CCTV der Millionen von Kameras. Deren Bildmaterial jetzt sogar von Bürgern ausgerwertet werden kann, gegen eine Prämie wenn man etwas verdächtiges sieht. So wird eine Art Denunziantentum gefördert, welches für ein friedliches Zusammenleben bestimmt nicht förderlich ist.
So ein paar Anschläge werden, wenn man die Täter wie Kriminelle behandelt, die Demokratie so nicht zerstören können. Wenn man sie zur Allzeitbedrohung Terrorist hoch-pusht und eine Angst verstreut kann man sie jedoch sehr gut instrumentalisieren.

"Ein Atomanschlag wird kommen wir wissen nur nicht wann wo und aufhalten kann man ihn auch nicht, also lebt euer Leben normal weiter" Schäuble
Was bringen uns solche Warnungen wenn man nichts weiß und wenn man etwas weiß es sowieso nicht verhindern kann.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Weimarer Republik ist doch nicht durch Terror / Terroranschläge zu Ende gegangen.


Die NSDAP, aber auch die KPD und noch ein paar andere hatten Schlägertrupps die "Fremdwähler" bearbeitet haben. Also für mich ist das Terror.

Der Weg von der Französischen Revolution und der aus ihr entstandenen Demokratie zu Napoleons Alleinherrschaft ging auch über den Terror von Robespierre und Co.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die NSDAP, aber auch die KPD und noch ein paar andere hatten Schlägertrupps die "Fremdwähler" bearbeitet haben. Also für mich ist das Terror.


 
Terror darf man nicht immer mit gigantischen Bombenanschlägen und Selbstmordattentäter gleichsetzen.

Gerade die, die dafür sorgen, dass Geschäfte beschädigt werden, oder andere Gruppen an ihrer Entfaltung hindern, sind ebenso Terroranschläge.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ja stimmt auch mit dem Terror zur Weimarerzeit.
Aber der heutige Terror von al Qaida besteht ja nunmal nur aus Anschlägen. Die haben ja zum Glück hier keine Parteien oder sonstigen größeren Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung.  Daraus eine Bedrohung für die westliche Welt zu machen ist doch unsinn. 
Wenn man darauf mit massiven Überwachungsmaßnahmen und Menschenrechtsverletztungen reagiert ist das einfach falsch und zerstört stückweise unsere Freiheiten und bedroht allein auf diese Weise die Demokratie.
Ich kenne zumindest keine Demokratie die auf diese Weise (Bombenterror) zerstört wurde.
Ich finde Menschen durch sinnlose Terrorwarnungen Angst zu machen und Menschen zu foltern ist auch Terror.
Das Lager in Bagram soll übrigens nicht geschlossen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Daraus eine Bedrohung für die westliche Welt zu machen ist doch unsinn.


 
Wenn die Taliban mal in Pakistan die Oberhand gewinnen sollten und dadurch in den Besitz von Atomwaffen kommen, die sie dann in westliche Länder transportieren, um sie dort zu zünden, dann erinner dich mal mal daran, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das man die Taliban nicht bekämpfen sollte. Aber dies sollte unter der Einhaltung der Menschenrechte geschehen und nicht mit Verschleppung und Folter. Mit Staaten die entscheiden welcher Mensch entrechtet werden kann und somit behandelt werden kann wie Freiwild. 

Pakistan geht ja auch massiv gegen die Taliban vor mit Unterstützung der USA. Da denke ich, dass die Atomlager schon gut gesichert sind.
Aber natürlich ist es sinnvoller die mögliche Gefahr ständig präsent zu halten.

Die Bedrohung eines Atomkrieges hatten wir doch in Deutschland während des gesamten Kalten Krieges und die Bedrohung war zu dieser Zeit um einiges realer als jetzt. 
Doch heute wird diese Angst vor Taliban oder einem amorphen Terrorismus geschürt um gewisse Gesetze durch zu bringen und das auch noch sehr erfolgreich.

Und die ganze übertriebene Terrorismus Angst zieht ja einen großen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her. 
Eine Atombombe könnte nach Europa eingeschleppt werden deshalb brauche wir mehr Überwachung, dafür sind so Meldungen dann gut zu gebrauchen.
Also ich habe mehr Angst auf dem Weg zur Arbeit umzukommen als durch einen Anschlag.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ich bin der Meinung er hat Ihn bekommen und gut ! Ist eh fragwürdig ob ihn der Richtige erhält ?

Zum Thema Guantanamo , ich bin dafür Verbrecher wie Verbrecher zu behandeln , ob Sie das sind , dafür fehlt mir die Akteneinsicht .

Woohoo scheint diese aber zu haben , von daher................


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Aber in Guantanamo wird man eben nicht wie ein Verbrecher benhandelt. Das ist ja gerade das schlimme. Denn ein Verbrecher hat auch Rechte, faires Gerichtsverfahren usw. Hier wird ja auch nicht jeder Verdächtiger direkt verhaftet eingebuchtet und gefoltert. Kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.

Und es gibt genug Literatur über das Thema von daher kann man sich den Seitenhieb sparen.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Fairness ? Gegenüber den Millionen Opfern der Welt oder wem ? Terror ist kein Videogame ! Nenn mir die Prozentzahl der zu unrecht Inhaftierten ! Rechnet sich das gegen die Opferzahlen ?

Was ist richtiger , ein zu unrecht Inhaftierter oder KEINE 40 Bombenopfer ?
Fang an zu denken , statt Medien hinter her zu labern .

Obama wird schon das machen  , was seine Berater ihm raten ! So wie jeder Landesführer !


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Bedrohung eines Atomkrieges hatten wir doch in Deutschland während des gesamten Kalten Krieges und die Bedrohung war zu dieser Zeit um einiges realer als jetzt.


 
Finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn beide Seiten wussten genau, dass man einen derartigen Krieg nicht gewinnen konnte.
Den Taliban ist das aber völlig egal, sie streben ja keinem Endziel an, sie wollen nur die menschlichen Gesellschaften "anpassen".
Mir ist ein Staat lieber, der 200 Atomwaffen hat, als eine Gruppe, die nur eine haben will.
Und wer sagt, dass die pakistanischen Atomwaffen sicher sind?
Das pakistanische Militär?
Wie können dann Taliban in das Hauptquartier des pakistanischen Militärs eindringen und dort Leute töten?
Ebenso gut könnten sie in die Atomwaffenlager eindringen und dort versuchen die Sprengköpfe an sich zu bringen.
Ich denke mal, sie machen es deswegen noch nicht, weil sie nicht das Personal haben damit richtig umgehen zu können, aber das züchten sie sich sicher gerade heran.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ich fühle mich von Staaten die gegen das Völkerrecht gerichtete Kriege führen bedroht so wie den USA  nicht von irgendwelchen Taliban oder Terroristen man sieht ja die studiren an Deutschen Unis das hat den Vorteil das sie nach dem Ingeneursstudium nicht in der Lage sind einen Zeitzünder zubauen.

Den Friedensnobelpreis hätte nach den aktuellen Masstäben auch nach Nordkorea gehen können die haben auch Leute in Lagern bedrohen andere mit Krieg und halten die UN für nutzlos. Insofern gute Wahl Oslo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Na ja, in Deutschland studierende Leute konnten zumindest ein Flugzeug in ein Haus fliegen.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

nun das fliegen haben sie ja nicht hier gelehrnt sonder welch ironie in florida


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Aber die Grundkenntnisse in Aerodynamik. 
Und hier konnten sie besser planen, weil unsere Gesellschaft so liberal ist.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Na wenn man den aktuellen Zeitgest nimmt.... warum sind die eigendlich nicht Gemüsehändler geworden?


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Die präventive Gefangenname von Verdächtigen oder Unschuldigen beschert uns doch keine höhere Sicherheit oder verhindert Anschläge.
Zudem ist es doch nicht wünsches Wert, dass der Staat entscheidet wer denn nun verdächtigt ist und es keine Möglichkeit gibt richterlich einfluss zu nehmen. Findet ja in einem anderen Land statt.

Es geht mir ja darum das ein Staat bei der Sicherung seiner Bürger sich nicht alles erlauben darf nur weil sich Verbrecher auch alles erlauben.
Staatsnotwehr bei der man mal eben alle Menschenrechte suspendiert und einen gewissen Teil der "Feinde" eines gesonderten Feindesrecht unterzieht ist nun mal eine unangenehme Sache und gibt es auch nicht im Gegensatz zu Privatpersonen (Notwehr). 
Zumal es vermehrt dazu kommt das Anti Terror Gesetze eben auch gegen normale Verbrechen eingesetzt werden.
Terror ist in der Tat kein Videospiel in dem man Feinde eindeutig identifizieren kann und eben für ihn andere Gesetze anwenden kann. 
Und ja Fairness gegenüber jedem dem ein Verbrechen vorgeworfen wird. Wo kommen wir denn sonst hin. Das sind grundlegende Auffassungen unseres Rechtsstaates genauso wie das Recht auf eine Verteidigung vor Gericht.

Es sind einfach überzogene menschenverachtende Methoden die angewendet werden.

Ihr müsstet ja alle mit der Schäublen Innenpolitik zufrieden sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Der Konkurrenzkampf war zu groß, sie hatten ja nur Taschenmesser.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Wenn man das ganze mal aus der sich der anderen sieht wer kann es dem Iran verdenken Atomwaffen zubauen. Wenn man sich die agressive Aussenpolitik der USA anschaut in den letzten Jahrzehnten dann erklärt sich die heutige lage von selber jeder der nicht zur Koalition der Willigen gehöhrt wird militärisch wirtschaftlich bedroht und aus der sogenannten Völkergemeinschafft ausgestossen. Moralisch gesehen haben die USA genau soviel Recht irgendwenn zu kritisieren wegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen wie China. Wobei die USA aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht die selben Sanktionen erfahren wie die Staaten die sie so anprangern obwohl ihre Methoden den selben entsprechen. Und ausser lehren Worthüllsen hatt sich mit Obama nichts geändert dafür ein Nobelpreis ist einfach nur eine Abwertung des selbigen zur Bedeutungslosikeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Hmm, genauso kannst du dann auch argumentieren, wenn du dir Nordkorea anguckst.
Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn man alle Atomwaffen entsorgt.
Aber das würden gerade die Staaten nicht zulassen, die sie als "sinnvoll" ansehen und dazu zählen nicht nur Russland und die USA.

Außerdem hat Obama den arabischen Staaten ja ein Angebot gemacht, als er in Kairo eine Rede gehalten hat.
Clinton war schon in Nordkorea (Bill jetzt ). Der würde nicht hinfliegen, wenn die Sache nicht schon längst in trockenen Tüchern wäre.
Und Clinton (jetzt Hilary ) hat ja andere politische Ansichten als ihre Amtsvorgänger.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Nun einen Nobelpreis sollten man für Taten erhalten nicht für Worte! Willy Brandt musste auf die Knie fallen dafür und nicht Sorry sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Nun einen Nobelpreis sollten man für Taten erhalten nicht für Worte! Willy Brandt musste auf die Knie fallen dafür und nicht Sorry sagen.


 
Das ist beim Friedensnobelpreis anders als bei den anderen Nobelpreisen.
Kann man ja sehen, dass auch mal Arafat einen bekommen hat.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Ja da haste Recht manchmal naja eigendlich fast immer findet sich keiner der den verdient hat dann halt der mit der größten klappe


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Spätestens wenn Obama den zweiten Friedensnobelpreis bekommt wird es unheimlich. 

Vielleicht für jedes Folterlager einen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Wieso hat denn Al Gore einen bekommen?
Weil er einen Film gedreht hatte?


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

gibt immer nur einen pro jahr! und al´s film war ja wegen der umwelt nicht wegen frieden  nächstes jahr bekommt irgend ein mulla einen weil er sagt wir gehen in urlaub


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> gibt immer nur einen pro jahr! und al´s film war ja wegen der umwelt nicht wegen frieden  nächstes jahr bekommt irgend ein mulla einen weil er sagt wir gehen in urlaub


 
Eben, ein Film über den Klimawandel, hat aber nichts mit Frieden zu tun.
Schon merkwürde Entscheidungen werden da getroffen.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Nun er hatte bezahlt oder so und nun musste er ihn auch bekommen?! Oder er hatt mit dem Nobelpreiskomitee geschlafen! Man weis es nicht?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Man kann sich ganz normal die Begründung durchlesen, aber daraus schlau wird keiner.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll es erst mal fertig bringen, die amerikanischen Soldaten aus dem Irak abzuziehen.



Die sollen da schön bleiben und ihren Müll aufräumen. Nicht immer müssen deutsche Soldaten oder Soldaten anderer Nationen dann wieder für ne heile Welt sorgen, das sollen die machen, die den Krieg angefangen haben.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Obama den zweiten Friedensnobelpreis bekommt wird es unheimlich.
> 
> Vielleicht für jedes Folterlager einen.


 
Geh mal zum Arzt Woohoo , wenn ich schon höre Folterlager  , da denk ich daran das Geisel bei Osama mit Oliven und Feigen gemästet werden . Wenn Sie dann Fett sind , werden die Geiseln geschächtet wie Schafe , vor laufender Kamera.

Spar Dir hier den Populsimus für Deine arabischen Freunde........


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

oh ja das verhalten der anderen rechtfertigt natürlich die hohe amerikanische folterkunst im moralischen sinne sehr.
schlislich wollen sie ja diese werte in der ganzen welt verbreiten ....oh merkste was die welt hat die werte schon danke amerika


----------



## Woohoo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Arzt Woohoo , wenn ich schon höre Folterlager  , da denk ich daran das Geisel bei Osama mit Oliven und Feigen gemästet werden . Wenn Sie dann Fett sind , werden die Geiseln geschächtet wie Schafe , vor laufender Kamera.
> 
> Spar Dir hier den Populsimus für Deine arabischen Freunde........



Ah werden wir jetzt sachlich? 
Dein Rechtsverständnis sagt dir also weil Verbrecher andere Quälen dürfen wir das auch?
Folterlager ist gar keine schlechte Beschreibung für Lager wie Guantanamo und Bagram. Schließlich wird  dort gefoltert und es gab auch tote.
Und das will man rechtfertigen mit "Osama macht das auch"? 
Es ist eine große Leistung gewesen Folter abzuschaffen.

Leute die so denken sind doch der Grund weshalb totalitäre Staaten entstehen, weil man dem Staat alles erlaubt.
Was hast du gegen Araber?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein nein nein.
> Schau dir mal eine Bundewehrunifirm an und dann die Klamotten, die du in Army Shops kriegst.
> Der Unterschied ist schon da, und ich rede nicht vom Rangabzeichen auf den Schultern.
> Und, jetzt mal ernsthaft, die "Lumpen", die die Taliban tragen und die auch viele Zivilisten tragen, sind alles andere als eine Uniform.
> ...



Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass du eine Bundeswehruniform in Army Läden bekommst 
Natürlich gibt es da markenrechtliche Unterschiede.
Aber gibt es auch qualitative? Gibt es etwas, dass alle (militärischen  ) "Uniformen" dieser Welt auszeichnet und dass kein einziges anderes Kleidungsstück hat?
Imho nein - außer die Tatsache, dass die Regierung eines Staates diese als Kleidung für seine Kämpfer anerkennt.

Wenn ich diese Definition auf Afghanistan anwende, dann liegt der einzige Unterschied zwischen Soldaten im Sinne der Genfer Konvention und "unlawful combatants" im Sinne Bushs darin, dass die Taliban und ihr Afghanistan von den USA (und vielen anderen - aber die Regelungen sind bilateral) nicht anerkannt werden.
Nun kann es aber wohl kaum Sinn der Genfer Konvention sein, dass man sie vollkommen ignorieren und mit Menschen machen kann, was man will, in dem man einfach mal einer Regierung/einem Staat die Anerkennung entzieht, oder?



> Das Vertragswerk wird aber auch von fast allen nicht wirklich befolgt. Oder haben die Iraker das wärend des Krieges getan oder Nordkorea?
> Oder die Talibanen und die Russen in Afghanistan?
> Oder sonst wer?



Hmm - ggf. England und Argentinie im Falklandkrieg.
Ich stimme durchaus zu, wenn jemand sagt "im Krieg (nicht in der Liebe) scheint alles erlaubt". Ich fodere dann aber auch von Staaten, dass sie sich offen zu ihrem Austritt aus der Genfer Konvention und in vielen Fällen der Menschenrechte und somit der UNO bekennen und sich der entsprechenden moralischen Bewertung stellen.
Bis dahin mess ich sie an ihren eigenen Maßstäben und Versprechungen - und im Falle von Afghanistan schneiden da einige verdammt schlecht ab.



> Das Vertragswerk ist schon alleine deshalb sinnlos, weil man vergehen nicht bestrafen kann.



Könnte man eigentlich schon. Aber welche Nation zieht schon diplomatische Konsequenzen aus Verfehlungen der USA?



> Welcher Zivilist geht in ein anderes Land, bewaffnet sich dort und bekämpft Soldaten?
> Ist er dann immer noch Zivilist?
> Nee, das sehe ich nicht so. Ist er aber auch Söldner?
> Was bekommen denn die einfachen Kämpfer in Afghanistan?
> ...



Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ein Söldner in harter Münze oder in der Erfüllung seiner Ideale bezahlt wird? Alternativ: Ist jemand, der für ein Land kämpft nicht auch dann Soldat, wenn er nicht dessen Staatsbürgerschaft hat? (man denke z.B. an Franzosen, die in amerikanischen Einheiten in den Niederlanden gegen Nazideutsche gekämpft haben: unlawful combatants?)



> Hmm. Du willst also die Meschen, deren Hass wohl in den Jahren nicht weniger geworden ist, und die die amerikanische Lebensweise ablehnen, im Land lassen, in dem Land, in dem man einfacher einer Waffe bekommen kann als eine Flasche Milch?



Wenn ich wüsste, dass er diese nicht gegen jemanden anwendet, der sich gegen Bushs Machenschaften ausgesprochen hat:
Jup.
Wer die Suppe einbrockt, muss sie auch auslöffeln.
Da das wohl nicht gegeben ist, bin ich dafür, dass sie dorthin zurückgeführt werden, wo sie herkommen und mindestens eine Entschädigung für die ungerechtfertige Haftzeit erhalten, und zwar nach US-amerikanischem Recht, wie es auch auf andere zu Unrecht inhaftierte angewendet wird. (ggf. zusätzliche Schmerzensgeld für erlittene Qualen)
privat wünsch ich mir dann noch, dass sie einen guten Anwalt bekommen 

Umgekehrt fordere ich strafrechtliche Prozesse gegen diejenigen, die wissentlich an solchen Rechtsverstößen beteiligt waren. (inklusive Militär- und Regierungsangehörige)




> Jep, so sieht es aus. Er ist ja Koeraner und in dieses Land wird er ausgeliefert.
> Hmm, abgesehen dass der Vergleich echt sehr weit hergeholt ist.



Der Vergleich ist nicht weit hergeholt. Wenn muslimische Chinesen in Afghanistan zu Unrecht aufgegriffen, in Marokko gefoltert, in Guantanomo inhaftiert und dann nach China in die Todesstrafe ausgeliefert werden, ist das so ziemlich das gleiche. Nur das die Akteure in dem Fall nicht zur "Achse des Bösen" gehören, was ja offensichtlich einen erheblichen Unterschied macht...



> Nehmen wir mal den deutschen Terroristen an, der in Afghanistan ausgebildet wird und dann nach Amerika reist um ein AKW in die Luft zu sprengen.



Wir sprechen hier nicht von Terroristen.
Terroristen kann man als Kriminelle hinter Gittern bringen oder sonst was mit machen. Wir sprechen von Personen, gegen die keinerlei Beweise vorwerfen. Unschuldige "wie du und ich", nur aus Afghanistan. (naja - fast. Talibananhänger vermutlich, aber eben keine Terroristen. Also Leute, denen die USA den Krieg erklärt hat - statt umgekehrt)




> Dort wird er drei Jahre lang "befragt". Es stellt sich heraus, dass er wahrscheinlich beteiligt ist,



Ich les richtig, oder: Du willst unter Folter gewonnene "Informationen", unklare zudem, gegen jemanden verwenden?





hzdriver schrieb:


> Fairness ? Gegenüber den Millionen Opfern der Welt oder wem ? Terror ist kein Videogame ! Nenn mir die Prozentzahl der zu unrecht Inhaftierten ! Rechnet sich das gegen die Opferzahlen ?
> 
> Was ist richtiger , ein zu unrecht Inhaftierter oder KEINE 40 Bombenopfer ?
> Fang an zu denken , statt Medien hinter her zu labern .



Rechtsstaaten haben auf solche Fragen eine eindeutige Antwort...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn beide Seiten wussten genau, dass man einen derartigen Krieg nicht gewinnen konnte.
> Den Taliban ist das aber völlig egal, sie streben ja keinem Endziel an, sie wollen nur die menschlichen Gesellschaften "anpassen".
> Mir ist ein Staat lieber, der 200 Atomwaffen hat, als eine Gruppe, die nur eine haben will.



Eine Gruppe mit einer gibt aber keinen Atomkrieg.
Nur (okay: Eindeutig ""Nur"") eine Explosion.
Im übrigen wäre anzumerken, dass das Problem in Pakistan eine direkte Folge des Kalten Krieges ist...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, ein Film über den Klimawandel, hat aber nichts mit Frieden zu tun.
> Schon merkwürde Entscheidungen werden da getroffen.



Es kommen alle Aktionen in Frage, die mehr Frieden in die Welt bringen und Menschen helfen.
Wenn man sich überlegt, welche Folgen der Klimawandel haben wird, dann bringen Aktionen dagegen definitiv eher was für den Frieden, als z.B. die Verartztung von Kämpfern durch das Rote Kreuz (die ja n Dauerabo für das Ding haben).
Im übrigen hat nicht Al Gore den Preis für seinen Film bekommen.
Sondern Al Gore  der IPCC haben ihn für ihren Kampf gegen den Klimawandel erhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man eigentlich schon. Aber welche Nation zieht schon diplomatische Konsequenzen aus Verfehlungen der USA?


 
Was ist mit Russland in Tscheschenien?
Was ist in Afrika?
Man könnte sehr viele Staaten politisch isolieren, aber es bringt wie gesagt nichts.
Nicht immer nur auf die USA umherhacken, bitte. Auch wenn der gute George viel Unsinn gemacht hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ein Söldner in harter Münze oder in der Erfüllung seiner Ideale bezahlt wird? Alternativ: Ist jemand, der für ein Land kämpft nicht auch dann Soldat, wenn er nicht dessen Staatsbürgerschaft hat? (man denke z.B. an Franzosen, die in amerikanischen Einheiten in den Niederlanden gegen Nazideutsche gekämpft haben: unlawful combatants?)


 
Man beachte Frankreich in ersten WW, die hundertausende Afrikaner aus ihren Kolonien geholt, in Uniformen gesteckt und an die Front geschickt haben.
Nur dafür, dass die Deutschen ihre Kugeln an ihnen verfeuern, damit die "regulären" französichen Truppen nicht geopfert werden müssen.
Aber die Afrikanischer galten als Franzosen und nicht als Ausländer.
Klar gibts immer Menschen, die für ein anderes LAnd kämpfen, aber die sind auch als Soldaten zu erkennen. Taliban sind als Soldaten nicht zu erkennen, da ihre "Uniform" nun mal der Kleidung der dort lebenden Menschen entspricht und deshalb nicht als Uniform gelten kann.
Pakistanische Soldaten, die gegen die Taliban in Paktistan kämpfen, kann ich dagegen sehr wohl als Soldaten erkennen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt fordere ich strafrechtliche Prozesse gegen diejenigen, die wissentlich an solchen Rechtsverstößen beteiligt waren. (inklusive Militär- und Regierungsangehörige)


 
Da aber alles als Geheim eingestuft ist, wirst du kein Gericht finden, das irgendwelche Leute anklagen wird, da sie einfach keine Beweise vorbringen können.
Und was amerikanische Anwälte mit Zeugen machen, wissen wir ja alle sehr genau. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist nicht weit hergeholt. Wenn muslimische Chinesen in Afghanistan zu Unrecht aufgegriffen, in Marokko gefoltert, in Guantanomo inhaftiert und dann nach China in die Todesstrafe ausgeliefert werden, ist das so ziemlich das gleiche. Nur das die Akteure in dem Fall nicht zur "Achse des Bösen" gehören, was ja offensichtlich einen erheblichen Unterschied macht...


 
Hmm, muslime Chinesen kämpfen in Afghanistan?
Hab bisher noch keinen gesehen, gibts davon Berichte?

Allerdings... wenn muslime Chinesen, die sicher auch in China nicht gerade für die chinesische Regierung einstehen und auch in China gibts Bestrebungen der radikalen Muslime, sich abzuspalten (wenn ich mich irre, korrigiere mich, habs aber mal gelesen) nach Afghanistan gehen um auf Seiten der Taliban für einen "Gottesstaat" kämpfen, gefangen genommen werden und dann nach China abgeschoben werden, dann ist das eher ihr Problem, damit hätte man rechnen müssen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Sowjetunion damals mit ausländischen Kämpfern in Afghanistan gemacht hatten, ich denke mal, sie hatten kein "Guantanamo", sie werden sie sicher gleich erschossen haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier nicht von Terroristen.
> Terroristen kann man als Kriminelle hinter Gittern bringen oder sonst was mit machen. Wir sprechen von Personen, gegen die keinerlei Beweise vorwerfen. Unschuldige "wie du und ich", nur aus Afghanistan. (naja - fast. Talibananhänger vermutlich, aber eben keine Terroristen. Also Leute, denen die USA den Krieg erklärt hat - statt umgekehrt)


 
Was ist dann ein Taliban für dich, der auf einem Markt eine Bombe zündet und 50 Menschen umbringt, neben den vier Soldaten auch noch 46 Zivilisten, also Männer, Frauen und Kinder?
Ein Freiheitskämpfer etwa? 
Was ist mit Irak, wenn, wie letzte Woche eine Bombe 120 (waren es soviele?) Menschen tötet, meist Schiiten.
Freiheitskämpfer etwa?
Freiheit für was, ein schiitenfreien Staat etwa?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich les richtig, oder: Du willst unter Folter gewonnene "Informationen", unklare zudem, gegen jemanden verwenden?


 
Öhm, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die "befragung" die Erkenntnis gebracht hat. 
Ermittlungen in seinem Umfeld, Ermittlungen vor Ort der Tat haben diese Erkenntis gebracht.
Man konnte zwar Sprengstoff an seiner Kleidung und so nachweisen, aber für eine Verurteilung reicht es eben nicht.
Ebensowenig die Telefongespräche zwischen ihm und anderen Gruppierungen. Alles starke Indizien aber für eine Verurteilung reicht es nicht, vielleicht bekommt er Knast für den Besitz einer Schusswaffe oder so, mehr halt nicht.
Denkst du wirklich, der kommt "geläutert" aus dem Gefängnis?
Oder soll danach in den USA bleiben, mit Aufenthaltsrecht und so?
Sehe ich nicht so, er ist Ausländer, also wird er abgeschoben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe mit einer gibt aber keinen Atomkrieg.
> Nur (okay: Eindeutig ""Nur"") eine Explosion.
> Im übrigen wäre anzumerken, dass das Problem in Pakistan eine direkte Folge des Kalten Krieges ist...


 

Öhm. Ich stelle mal ein Szenario auf.
Taliban geraten an eine Atomwaffe. Sie schaffen sie nach Neu-Dehli (klingelts schon ).
Dort wird sie scharf gemacht (ein pakistanischer Überläufer, der im Atomprogramm mitwirkte, hat den Plan). Dehli wird dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Untersuchungen zeigen, dass es eine pakistanische Bombe sein musste.
Mit was wird Indien antworten?
Genau.
Die angegriffenen Talibanen nutzen die Verwirrung und ziehen China und Russland in den Konflikt rein.
Wie war das noch mit WW3?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

Das witzige an der Deutschen Uniform ist das die Uniform von Computer erreichnet wurde.Aber die DDR hat das gleich Muster ohne Computer gemacht.


----------



## lil_D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

ungerechtfertig 

zur kurze amtszeit


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für Barack Obama*

[X] keine Ahnung


----------

